# Building your own toolpost for a lathe



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

my 2" diameter metal arrived today so i finally got round to making a new tool post!

The old one was only 40mm thick so allowed the tool holder to "rock" slightly when machining, also i couldn't get my knurling tool in the lathe because it is quite long and i couldn't wind the holder far enough away from the workpeice. See below.




Click to see full size image




Click to see full size image


TO start with i took a big 1/2" thick peice of aluminium and bored a hole half way through it just ever so slightly bigger then the round peice of metal




Click to see full size image

This is the sort of fit you want, it just goes and will rotate but its just tight enough that the plate doesnt fall off.




Click to see full size image

next i machined a groove into the aluminium bar, and faced of both sides, finishing it to length




Click to see full size image




Click to see full size image

Well thats all the machining done so time to strip down the vice




Click to see full size image

And grind the top flat




Click to see full size image

Bolt on the plate, and add some metal "tabs" to locate and secure the aluminium Bar via the groove machined earlier





Click to see full size image




Click to see full size image

And its done! One very sturdy and rotate - able tool post!
All i need to do now is add a pin to the tool holder so that cannot rotate on top of the aluminium bar, The four metal tabs grip the bar a lot better than a single bolt through the holder. 
You could use this method to add a third crosslide to the lathe to let you cut at angles ( i would have but didnt have space ).


----------



## wizard (11 Jan 2014)

Ever thought about getting a job in china


----------



## MickCheese (11 Jan 2014)

Not a metalworker myself but would love to give it a try. Interesting set of photos. 



wizard":1kwi68tj said:


> Ever thought about getting a job in china



Is that an insult? :?: 

Mick


----------



## wizard (11 Jan 2014)

Have i said something to upset the Chinese?


----------



## mark2191 (13 Jan 2014)

very interesting mate


----------

